# Favourite Stand-Up Comedians?



## Tailsy (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm bored and I was watching reruns of Mock the Week, Nevermind the Buzzcocks and possibly every single Live At The Apollo ever made. I decided to make this thread.

So. Favourite stand-up comedians? Does what it says on the tin. Feel free to include quotes!

Frankie Boyle (Scottish, inappropriately hilarious)
"Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Whatever it is, it's heading straight for the World Trade Centre..."
"I would have loved to have a gay dad. Do you remember at school, there were always kids saying 'My dad's bigger than your dad, my dad will batter your dad!' 'So what? My dad will shag your dad. And your dad will enjoy it.'"
"Worrying about the future is different if you're Scottish. In England they're worried about the Euro coming in, what it'll mean for nationality and identity. In Scotland they're worried that they're gonna close down Poundstretcher! 'Will the new coins be heavy enough to throw at referees?'"
"In Scotland we have mixed feelings about global warming, because we will get to sit on the mountains and watch the English drown".

Russell Howard (... English or something, funny in a sort of childish way)
"D'you think the Queen's ever just pulled her covers right up so you can only see her head and gone 'Philip, look at me! I'm a stamp!'"
"'Come on let me stick marbles up your bum' 'why' 'uh... if we get enough in there you turn into a wizard' 'FILL ME UP FILL ME UP'"
[talking about two men kissing on an aeroplane and the passengers getting irked over it] "'Stop that, it's unnatural!' 'you're flying.'"

I like pretty much everyone on most comedy panel shows (Simon Amstell, Michael McIntyre, Ed Byrne, Stuart Francis etc) but I WOULD TELL ME YOURS BECAUSE I'm bored of writing this.

RUUUUUUUN DO IT NOW


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not going to bother with quotes but:

Simon Amstell, Jo Brand, Eddie Izzard, Bill Bailey yeah you can tell most of this is from watching lots of Buzzcocks and QI shut up >:(


----------



## Retsu (Nov 11, 2008)

KATHY. FREAKING. GRIFFIN.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 11, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> I am not going to bother with quotes but:
> 
> Simon Amstell, Jo Brand, Eddie Izzard, Bill Bailey yeah you can tell most of this is from watching lots of Buzzcocks and QI shut up >:(


QI <3

Anyway erm I like Bill Bailey and George Carlin. I'm boring ):


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 11, 2008)

Umm, Bill Engvall.


----------



## Lili (Nov 11, 2008)

Kathy Griffin(aka Redheaded Oprah) and Eddie Izzard; the best comedians EVAR.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeff Dunham


----------



## Philly (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeff Dunham, Brian Regan.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 11, 2008)

Ron White, Gabriel Iglesias.


----------



## ZimD (Nov 11, 2008)

Jim Gaffigan, Demetri Martin, and Steven Wright.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone heard of The Amazing Johnathan? Yeah. And Jeff Dunham. But I laugh at any stand up. I'm easy to please, I guess.


----------



## Erif (Nov 11, 2008)

link008 said:


> Gabriel Iglesias.





iphillip1 said:


> Brian Regan.





Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> George Carlin


Guise, stop copying me. 

Yeah, those three, Kyle Cease, Dane Cook, and Dave Chappelle. <3


----------



## Retsu (Nov 11, 2008)

Erif said:


> Dane Cook


I'm pretty good about appreciating stand-up of all kinds, but I will _never_ understand why this guy is popular.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 11, 2008)

Ross Noble, The Umbilical Brothers, and Woodley. The last two are Aussies, so you might not have heard of them. Ross is awesome though.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 11, 2008)

Frankie Boyle,  Jo Brand, Jimmy Carr, Bill Bailey, and some others whose names I can;t remember.

And yes, I'm getting these from QI, Mock the Week, Would I Lie to You, etc.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 11, 2008)

So many that I can't list. Franke Boyle, Hugh Dennis, Russel Howard, Stephen K Amos, Dara O' Brien, Ryan Styles, Colin Mochrie [?] and Greg Proops are notable, however.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 11, 2008)

It used to be Joe Pasquale, but that was when I was 9. *He was always funnier and less annoying when he did special performances.*

Now its like everyone on Mock the Week, Fri-Night Comedy and have I got news for you.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 11, 2008)

Frankie Boyle, Dave Mitchell, Hugh Dennis, Bill Bailey, Dave Chapelle among others.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 11, 2008)

this thread needs more Louis CK love


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 11, 2008)

Frankie Boyle almost justifies giving Scotland its independence back. He's THAT amazing. Jo Brand is pretty hilarious, and she apparently lives really near us. Reginald D. Hunter is brilliant and should get a medal for awesomeness.


aaand there are others but w/e


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 12, 2008)

Retsu said:


> I'm pretty good about appreciating stand-up of all kinds, but I will _never_ understand why this guy is popular.


!! How can you say that?! Dane Cook is the best.


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Nov 13, 2008)

You < Eddie Izzard < Ross Noble

Yeah, that's about right.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 14, 2008)

Retsu said:


> I'm pretty good about appreciating stand-up of all kinds, but I will _never_ understand why this guy is popular.


I never quite got it either. A few of his bits are funny, but hardly justifies his popularity.


----------



## soothsayer54321 (Nov 16, 2008)

In no particular order: Andy Parsons, Ed Byrne, Russell Howard, Dara O'Brian, Stephen K Amos, Michael McIntyre, Frankie Boyle, Phil Jupitus, David Mitchell, Jason Manford, Hugh Dennis and Simon Amstell.

I watch too much Mock The Week.


----------



## Minish (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know any stand-up comedians. At all.

Except... I turned on Dave (UK, Freeview channel) on and Live at the Apollo was on, and there was somebody called... Michael McIntyre I think. He was HILARIOUS. XDD I have never laughed so much at TV, I'm serious.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 16, 2008)

Basically, I find pretty much anyone on QI, 8 out of 10 Cats, Never Mind the Buzzcocks, Mock the Week or Whose Line is it, Anyway? very, very funny. 
And anyone who performs at the Comedy Store in London (which includes most of the UK WLiiA cast). Lovelovelove the Comedy Store <3


----------



## Eevee (Nov 16, 2008)

Jason-Kun said:


> !! How can you say that?! Dane Cook is the best.


Dane Cook has about three nonsensical jokes per act that he stretches out to fill an hour by padding them with inane detail nobody cares about that isn't really funny

he's good if you've never seen any other standup, don't have a sense of humor, and appreciate monkeycheese


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 18, 2008)

Letsee...

check these out.


----------



## see ya (Nov 25, 2008)

Not terribly familiar with many stand-up comics, but George Carlin was amazing. 

Just when I was convinced he was gonna live forever, he dies. D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't watch many, but just about everyone who's appeared on Mock the Week is brilliant (Hugh Dennis, Frankie Boyle, Russell Howard and Andy Parsons especially.) Lee Evans is also hilarious. I have a boxset of all his DVDs so far ^^

Anyway, quotes, quotes...

FRANKIE BOYLE: "The most Scottish thing I ever saw was when I was driving along through this town, about 11 o'clock at night, and I saw a bloke pissing up against a front door. He then took out his keys and went inside."

ANDY PARSONS: "I hear they're planning to send a rocket to Mars by building a stopping-off station on the Moon. Now, the moon is a few hundred thousand miles away; Mars is a few hundred million miles away. Now, attempting to travel to Mars by building a stopping-off station on the Moon is like going to New Zealand by building a stopping-off station at the bottom of your garden."

And I'm too lazy to remember any more.


----------

